# 1000th Post



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

This is my 1000th post. I had been giving some thought to what a 1000th post should encompass. Is it a milestone or merely the accumulation of BS? For me it's a milestone. As one who holds dear "Best be thought a fool, than to open one's mouth and let out all shadow of doubt" 1000 posts in slightly over a year is quite prodigious from me. 

Here's to the road to 2000....


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Congratulations? Hope you have many more, lol!


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Aye, congrats and many many more to look forward to!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

:drinkers: Cheers! None of your posts I have seen are BS. Congrats!!!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

dennis said:


> :drinkers: Cheers! None of your posts I have seen are BS. Congrats!!!


unlike mine which are 50% BS ...I have to catch up to Art at 2000 so that I can match Gnat's 1000 effective posts LOL.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats! No BS posts as far as I'm concerned either.

I think you should celebrate your milestone by going out and buying yourself a nice big steak and a beer tonight (or having us treat you to those things)! ;-) And maybe an extra gulp of ferts for your plants would be a nice gesture as well.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Okay, I couldn't resist coming back here for my 1000th post.

I guess Gnaster and I share a 1000th anniversary. ;-) Although, I do have some BS mixed in.....


----------

